# Tanque de Guerra Radio Controlado -Home Made-



## elprofetellez (Sep 21, 2012)

Buena Noche a todos, en esta ocasión les comparto el trabajo recién realizado como prueba "piloto" para la generación de una "flotilla" de vehículos a radio control.

El presente desarrollo se denomina “Tanque de Guerra Radio Controlado”, y está elaborado para formar parte de un evento de exhibición y promoción de la Robótica, principalmente orientado a niños de 6 a 13 años.

El equipo esta elaborado a partir de materiales poco resistentes, entre los cuales se destacan el Unicel, la Cartulina y el Cartón. Los elementos de carrocería están unidos mediante simple contacto directo con pegamento blanco extra fuerte.

Las “orugas” (son simuladas), están elaboradas de abate lenguas sobre cartulina, y a su vez, van montadas sobre “ruedas” hechas de postes de Unicel –por supuesto que ninguno de estos elementos es móvil-.

La base que soporta los componentes electrónicos y de transmisión de potencia esta hecha a base de placa de plástico de 3mm de espesor.

Tiene dos motorreductores eléctricos de 120 RPM y 60 mili Amperes de consumo. Estos motorreductores van acoplados a ruedas de plástico con goma antiderrapante para una mejor tracción. Para su control se utiliza un circuito integrado Puente “H” L293D, mismo que opera a 9VCD para los motores y recibe señales de 5VCD desde un Micro controlador.

El diseño motriz del equipo es en forma de “triciclo”, por lo que en la parte posterior cuenta con una rueda loca de plástico de 2” de diámetro.

Para controlar los movimientos del Tanque se utiliza un Micro controlador PIC 16F6278A, el cual se encarga de activar los sentidos de giro de los dos motorreductores, también controla el accionamiento del Arma Principal y tiene un sensor de vibración que le envía las señales para indicar si ha sido golpeado por otro Robot; tiene también un indicador luminoso de Led´s, los cuáles encienden a medida que el equipo es golpeado por su contrincante y al llegar a los 10 golpes registrados encenderán todos los Led’s y el equipo quedará inmovilizado, por lo que quedaría eliminado de la competencia.

Para comunicarnos con el PIC, utilizamos RF con módulos TWS y RWS (transmisor y receptor de xxxx Mhz.), y se utilizan los circuitos integrados HT12-E y HT12-D para codificar y decodificar los valores que establecen los movimientos del vehículo.

Dentro del Tanque entonces solo tenemos tres  tarjetas: un módulo receptor de RF y decodificador, un módulo controlador por medio de PIC y un módulo de potencia basado en L293D.

Como fuente de alimentación se utilizan dos pilas “cuadradas” de 9VCD, una para la etapa de control y otra para la etapa de fuerza.

Como Arma Principal se utiliza un Disparador de dardos de la marca comercial NERF, concretamente el Dart Tag Nerf, el cual es un cilindro rotativo de hasta 10 disparos controlado por medio del Microcontrolador PIC.

Es importante señalar que se ha dejado fija el Arma principal, de tal forma que el operario debe de tener la destreza suficiente para mover el vehículo y colocarlo “a tiro” para abatir al adversario, además, se ha realizado el control de tal forma que no se puede desplazar y disparar al mismo tiempo, lo cual fuerza al operador a mejorar su habilidad de reacción y por ende, a generar una estrategia que le ayude a obtener el triunfo. Para este caso, los demás vehículos –aún en elaboración- operan de la misma forma, pero con Armas Principales distintas.

Otra característica importante en el control, es que el equipo lo operan dos personas, ya que uno conduce y otro es el Artillero, por lo que además de los puntos descritos arriba, se hace necesaria una comunicación y trabajo en equipo constante para lograr abatir al contrincante.
Debido al material del que está elaborado el vehículo, la DESTRUCCIÓN del mismo esta Garantizada, de tal forma que los espectadores NO sufran ningún daño por piezas filosas o pesadas que pudieran lesionarlos, y en cambio podrán disfrutar de la sensación de observar los daños causados entre uno y otro oponente con toda seguridad.

La electrónica de control y fuerza no sufrirá ningún daño debido a su ubicación, por lo que siempre se deberá de restituir la carrocería y se podría incluso cambiar la forma de la misma durante cada encuentro. Hay que mencionar que esta acción es rápida y sencilla por los materiales utilizados.

El control remoto opera con un modulo RF TWS, un codificador HT12-E y un Micro controlador PIC 16F628A para trabajar con mayor cantidad de canales, pudiendo ser hasta 15 diferentes.

Para su alimentación se requiere de una pila “cuadrada” de 9VCD. En este caso solo ocupamos 5 señales digitales de la siguiente manera:

1= Adelante
2= Atrás
3= Izquierda
4= Derecha
5= Disparo Arma Principal

También se puede controlar desde la PC, simplemente añadiendo un módulo para RS232 del lado del control remoto, pudiendo incluir también una cámara de video en el equipo, lo cual de momento no es necesario dada la finalidad particular  de este equipo.

Les dejo el video de prueba y las fotografías del equipo. El PCB aún no se elabora, ya que como pueden ver, se utilizaron placas perforadas con la finalidad de realizar un montaje rapido y determinar los elementos totales a utilizar asi como su ubicación, a partir de aqui ya se elabora la placa PCB para los demás equipos.






Espero que sea de su agrado,

Saludos!!!


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 21, 2012)

muy buen trabajo, bien pensado.

una curiosidad, cuando se establezca una "batalla", digamos de 4 o mas tanques, como controlan las frecuencias de cada uno. para que no se interfieran??
gracias


----------



## elprofetellez (Sep 21, 2012)

Hola Solaris8, gracias por tu comentario.
En teoría (porque seria demasiado), podriamos tener hasta 256 "contrincantes" peleando al mismo tiempo, gracias al uso de los Codificadores y Decodificadores HT12-E y HT12-D, mismos que tienen 8 bits para direccionarlos -aparearlos- con su respectivo contra parte.
Por ejemplo, este primer vehiculo lleva el numero 1 y su emisor también, los siguientes tendrán una dirección diferente y asi no tendremos interferencias.

Saludos!


----------



## elprofetellez (Oct 4, 2012)

Por cuestiones de tiempo no habia podido elaborar el esquemático del Transmisor del Control Remoto del Tanque.

Ahora lo anexo por si alguien lo quiere montar, como se puede ver, se trata de un simple Codificador de Prioridad 74LS147 de decimal a BCD, por lo que se pueden enviar con el hasta 9 comandos para activar el HT12E y a su vez, del lado del Receptor se puede colocar un Decodificador de BCD a 9 lineas para tener hasta nueve canales a controlar.

El Receptor, en mi caso utiliza un PIC16F628A, del cual adjunto el esquema en cuanto lo elabore, ya que no he tenido el tiempo de hacerlo.

Próximante también subiré los diseños PCB.

Reciban saludos cordiales,

Saludos!


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 4, 2012)

elprofetellez dijo:


> Por cuestiones de tiempo no habia podido elaborar el esquemático del Transmisor del Control Remoto del Tanque.
> 
> Ahora lo anexo por si alguien lo quiere montar, como se puede ver, se trata de un simple Codificador de Prioridad 74LS147 de decimal a BCD, por lo que se pueden enviar con el hasta 9 comandos para activar el HT12E y a su vez, del lado del Receptor se puede colocar un Decodificador de BCD a 9 lineas para tener hasta nueve canales a controlar.
> 
> ...


*Interesante e innovador proyecto gracias por compartirlo*  ,


----------



## Pelelalo (Oct 5, 2012)

Muy bueno el proyecto. Y GRACIAS por la documentación. Ya estoy buscando las componentes.

Una pregunta. Para la antena, ¿qué vienes usando? Por lo que veo es un cable, pero podrías darme más datos de grosor del cobre, longitud, etc.


----------



## elprofetellez (Oct 5, 2012)

buen día!

Gracias por sus comentarios. Poco a poco iré subiendo la siguiente información; 

Pelelalo, como antena utilizo un simple Alambre estañado calibre 22 AWG, de 17 cms de largo.

Reciban saludos!


----------



## Pelelalo (Oct 5, 2012)

elprofetellez dijo:


> Pelelalo, como antena utilizo un simple Alambre estañado calibre 22 AWG, de 17 cms de largo.



De eso no tengo por aquí, asi que probaré un cable con hilo cobre rígido. Espero sirva igual.


----------



## elprofetellez (Oct 5, 2012)

Pelelalo dijo:


> De eso no tengo por aquí, asi que probaré un cable con hilo cobre rígido. Espero sirva igual.



Sí debe funcionar.

saludos!


----------



## lozanobayron (Oct 7, 2012)

oye sube el esquema o el diseño en pcb ya terminado de l receptor  ya quiero armarme unos 2 jejeje


----------



## elprofetellez (Oct 12, 2012)

Anexo el esquema del receptor utilizado en el Tanque; ahora sí está completa la información.

Cualquier duda me dicen y vemos.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 12, 2012)

> En teoría (porque seria demasiado), podriamos tener hasta 256  "contrincantes" peleando al mismo tiempo, gracias al uso de los  Codificadores y Decodificadores HT12-E y HT12-D, mismos que tienen 8  bits para direccionarlos -aparearlos- con su respectivo contra parte.
> Por ejemplo, este primer vehiculo lleva el numero 1 y su emisor también,  los siguientes tendrán una dirección diferente y asi no tendremos  interferencias.


Lo que decis no es posible, y sabes por que? porque tendrian que trbajar todos los modulos RF en diferentes frecuencias para evitar la colision de datos


----------



## elprofetellez (Oct 12, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Lo que decis no es posible, y sabes por que? porque tendrian que trbajar todos los modulos RF en diferentes frecuencias para evitar la colision de datos



Todos los módulos RWS escuchan al transmisor, séa cual séa, pero solo responderá aquél módulo RWS que tenga la misma Dirección de recepción; tal como sería controlar dispositivos por RS232, o por 487; solo hay un esclavo disponible para cada maestro (si se quiere); una es la Frecuencia de transmisión, y otra son los datos enviados.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 12, 2012)

pensas utilizar un solo ht12 con un transmisor rf para manejar todos los robots?


----------



## elprofetellez (Oct 12, 2012)

Tal como se describió al inicio del post, es un control doble (con un solo HT) para cada vehículo; hasta ahora van 4 y operan correctamente.

saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 12, 2012)

Mmm.... si es algo asi:  
control1    ht12->tws --rf-- tws->ht2  tanque1
control2   ht12->tws --rf-- tws->ht2  tanque2
control3    ht12->tws --rf-- tws->ht2  tanque3
control4   ht12->tws --rf-- tws->ht2  tanque4

te ASEGURO que se crea una colision de datos al trabajar todos en la misma frecuencia... no lo voy a discutir


----------



## elprofetellez (Oct 12, 2012)

Y yo te Aseguro que tienes razón al decír que no hay Nada que discutir.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 12, 2012)

Pero esta asi como te puse?
4 transmisores con ht12 y modulo rf 
y
4 receptores rf con ht12


----------

